
Hans Freudenthal: Lincos: Design of a Language for Cosmic Intercourse I (1960) - seycombi
https://monoskop.org/log/?p=17877
======
brudgers
Direct link to PDF,
[https://monoskop.org/images/8/85/Freudenthal_Hans_Lincos_Des...](https://monoskop.org/images/8/85/Freudenthal_Hans_Lincos_Design_of_a_Language_for_Cosmic_Intercourse_Part_I.pdf)

